# ministrar aulas



## sgpetit

Hola! no se me ocurre una manera más elegante para decir "dar clases" así como en portugués se dice "ministrar aulas", sugieren algo?
gracias desde ya!


----------



## Mangato

Depende el contexto. _Dar conferencias,_ se utiliza para un contexto más amplio que el puramente académico. _Dictar una lección magistral_, se utiliza, por ejemplo, para referirnos al discurso de apertura de una actividad cultural, apertura de curso etc

Impartir docencia, o impartir conocimientos, puede ser una forma más erudita.


----------



## sgpetit

me voy a quedar con "impartir docencia" para este caso, pero ya me serán de gran ayuda tus otras sugerencias! he tomado nota! gracias mangato!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

sgpetit said:


> Hola! no se me ocurre una manera más elegante para decir "dar clases" así como en portugués se dice "ministrar aulas", sugieren algo?
> gracias desde ya!



? No sería igual al portugués: ministrar clases?


----------



## Mangato

Me temo que en español (de España) ministrar clases no se entendería. El verbo ministrar, (ejercer una profesión o cargo) ha quedado completamente en desuso. Pervive utilizado con prefijos; administrar, suministrar


----------



## Tomby

sgpetit said:


> Hola! no se me ocurre una manera más elegante para decir "dar clases"...


Impartir clases. También "impartir aulas".
Lo corriente, aunque no por ello sea menos _elegante_ es decir "dar clases".
TT.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Sgpetit, como han sugerido los amigos foreros, yo lo diría "impartir clases".


----------



## Jeromed

_Dar clases_ es la forma más natural de decirlo.  No hay necesidad de recurrir a otras expresiones.


----------



## mariazinha

hola
Em portugues tambem é certo dizer "dar aulas"


----------



## Amarello

Acá decimos, "dictar clases".
Saludos,
Amarello


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Em português existe *lecionar*, não tenho certeza se o termo também pode ser usado em espanhol.

Até.:


----------



## Tomby

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> Em português existe *lecionar*, não tenho certeza se o termo também pode ser usado em espanhol.
> Até.:


Não, em espanhol não existe esse verbo. Normalmente se diz "dar clases", impartir clases", etc.
Sim existe "día lectivo" que se trata de um dia, no qual se ministram aulas.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## pkogan

Quanto ao tema/conteúdo que o professor ministra numa aula, tem alguma forma informal em português brasileiro equivalente a "ministrar um tema" ou "lecionar um tema"?

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Informal? Dar uma aula, falar sobre um tema...


----------



## pkogan

"Falar sobre um tema" poderia ser, mas em espanhol temos expressões mais específicas e estou atrás de expressões equivalente no português. 
P.ex: "dar un tema" La clase pasada el profesor dió X tema.
        "ver un tema" La próxima clase con los alumnos vamos a ver X tema.
        "trabajar con un contenido" El ultimo mes con los almnos trabajaron con...


----------

